# Residence certificate for over 90 day stay



## Ruby123 (Jan 16, 2017)

I have read about this online but I am not sure if anyone actually goes to get one of these or not? Anyone have any experience of whether UK residents staying in Greece over 90 days ever get these?
I stayed in Greece from June - November this year as it made more sense for my business, rather than keep travelling backwards and forwards from UK as I had done previously.
Veveosi Egrafis Politon Evropaikis Enoseis


----------



## Izmirian2017 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

looking at moving to one of the islands close to the Turkish coast, maybe Samos or Chios, what are the chances of staying for longer than 90 days and how do you go about getting a residence certificate do you need to be a property owner to have one?

Thanks for any replies!


----------



## starlight555 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ruby123 said:


> I have read about this online but I am not sure if anyone actually goes to get one of these or not? Anyone have any experience of whether UK residents staying in Greece over 90 days ever get these?
> I stayed in Greece from June - November this year as it made more sense for my business, rather than keep travelling backwards and forwards from UK as I had done previously.
> Veveosi Egrafis Politon Evropaikis Enoseis



Yes, I have one of those for what it's worth and it wasn't easy to get either. I tried two different municipalities, the first lot refused to process my application saying that I'd only try to apply for benefits, whilst the second lot stalled and stalled and stalled. I finally lost it and shouted. After that I had it in a week.

I just needed it to register a car. Whilst you could live unregistered like the first official told me to do (I would guess most do), I don't see why you should put up with that if you don't want to. It will probably be useful later on.


----------

